# Ton of pictures of my paintings!



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Goldfish.









A fish from BettySplendens, owned by Bettagirl7.


----------



## secuono

A Rainbow Shark.









A Swordtail.









DTCT owned by Maximol.









One of my Angelfish.


----------



## secuono

Aries owned by Scorps.









Jazz owned by FireKidomaru.









Winston owned by Metalbetta.









Tifa, also owned by Metalbetta.


----------



## secuono

Roger Taylor owned by Maryrox247.









Pepper owned by Tang_mc.









Rio owned by 1Fish2Fish.









Finn owned by XSprinkleFaceX.


----------



## secuono

Juliet owned by Maryrox247.









Kokomo owned by Jooleeah.









Vaygirl's Betta.









Akeros owned by Codered.


----------



## secuono

Cielo owned by Firekidomaru.









BettaLover2033.









Aurora owned by Frogipoi.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Those are great! You definitely have a knack for painting fish, they're all beautiful!


----------



## equusketch

Awe, I love the betta fish...brings back memories of Budnick, a betta I had when I was a kid. I loved that fish!


----------



## Wildest Heart

Oh I love the frog! The fish a great too (i dont have enough patience i dont think for fish but again i've never tried!  I love how much color you put into your work.


----------



## TLA

The fish are BEAUTIFUL! I love them! Very, very nicely done!


----------



## secuono

Thanks, so glad you guys like them!


----------



## olivia688

Those are really good fish paintings! they all look realistic to me. cheers to your creations.


----------

